# schlamm muli 6000



## holly1357 (13. Mai 2009)

hi,

habe heute mal wieder gesaugt.... aber war nicht so der hit.... ich hab nen modifizierten oase sauger mit schwimmschlauch, und 6m teleskopstange. der teich ist 2m tief. und habe zeitweise mit fadenalgen zu kämpfen. mein sauger verstopft alle 5 minuten. wie ist eure erfahrung mit dem schlamm muli von sprick.... wäre mal ganz interessant....

gruß holly


----------



## holly1357 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: schlamm muli 6000*

hi,

hat denn keiner von euch so ein teil im einsatz????

gruß holly


----------



## hipsu (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: schlamm muli 6000*

huhu,

hab grad mal gekuckt für dich. Scheint ja nicht sehr bekannt zu sein das Teil. hhabe keinerlei Testberichte gefunden, Erfahrungsberichte auch net, nur das hier, da wird er als gut bezeichnet, hoffe es hilft dir ein bisschen 

http://www.koi-live.de/viewtopic.php?t=12385&sid=bfab5df020f98de9f98674737013b750


Das schreibt da eine:


> Hallo Birgit
> gib bei google Schlamm - Muli ein , da findest du eine Seite , Spricks Gartenzentrum ,
> Absolute Hammerteile , allerdings auch nicht gerade billig , aber die taugen was. Hier mußt du nicht alle 30 Sekunden einen Behälter leeren. Besitze auch seit letztem Jahr einen , kann nur sagen ; Wahnsinn .



Quelle


----------



## animei (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: schlamm muli 6000*

Hallo holly,

alternativ zum Muli gibt es auch noch den Tapir: https://www.shopssl.de/epages/es115...115980_galabau-shop/Categories/Impellersauger.

Bei beiden handelt es sich um Impellerpumpen, die saugen richtig was weg, allerdings sollte man einen Vorfilter oder Steinabscheider benutzen. Ich hab mir schon einige Male so eine Pumpe ausgeliehen, allerdings ohne Vorfilter, und da kommt es schon öfter vor, dass sich ein Stein im Gummirad verklemmt, und man muss jedesmal den Schlauch abschrauben, um den Stein zu entfernen. 

Beim letzten Mal hab ich einfach ein grobes Metallgitter mit einer Schelle am Saugrohr befestigt, so kamen die größeren Steine gar nicht erst rein, die kleinen flutschen eh durch. Nur die Algen verfangen sich dann im Gitter und müssen ab uns zu entfernt werden, aber immer noch besser, als immer den Schlauch abzuschrauben.

Falls ich mir mal so eine Pumpe kaufe (sind ja nicht gerade billig), dann aber auf jeden Fall mit Gummirad und Vorfilter. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es auch billigere Varianten mit Plastikrad, aber man kann sich vorstellen, wenn da immer wieder Steine durchgehen, brechen die Plastikflügel irgendwann ab, beim Gummirad werden die kleineren Steine einfach mit durchgequetscht.

Dass die Impellerpumpe durch Algen verstopft, ist eigentlich kaum möglich, glaube ich, mit Vorfilter sowieso nicht, wie oft man den allerdings leeren muss, weiß ich nicht.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## holly1357 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: schlamm muli 6000*

hi,danke erst mal für eure antworten. was mich immer noch stutzig macht, ist der steinabscheider. sammelt sich denn da auch der fadenalgen mulm??? dann muß man den aber oft leer machen.... ich hab jetzt in 2 tagen gut ne schubkarre "getrockneten mulm" aus dem teich gezogen. deswegen bin ich in bezug auf vorfilter ein wenig skeptisch... .
bin jetzt zwar mit den vertreibern von Tapir und muli in kontakt, wobei sprick ein wenig mundfaul ist, und man fast schon betteln muß, das man eine antwortmail bekommt.... wie sieht das denn mal beim support aus... das macht mich schon ein wenig stutzig.

gruß holly


----------



## holly1357 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: schlamm muli 6000*

hi,

nachdem ich heute mit sprick telebimmelt hab, wird es doch ein muli mit steinabscheider werden.... 

aber es wundert mich trotzdem das hier im board keiner einer soeinen verwendet....

komisch haben alle blitzsaubere teiche.

gruß holly


----------



## Gollum (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: schlamm muli 6000*

Hallo Holly,

der letzte Beitrag zu diesem Thema ist ja nun schon etwas her, aber da ich momentan mit der Anschaffung eines Muli spekuliere, wollte ich mal fragen was Du inzwischen für Erfahrungen gesammelt hast.

Schöne Grüße
Timo


----------



## quaxpflanze (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: schlamm muli 6000*

Hallo,

ich habe einen Teichschlammsauger von Gardena. Da ich eine Kiefer über den Teich habe, ist der Schlammsauger auch ständig verstopft. Aus meiner Sicht ist ein Schlammsauger rausgeschmissenes Geld. Ich hole den Schlamm nun mit einem Kescher raus. Das klappt prima, einfach und ist kostengünstig.

Grüße
Detlef


----------



## PeterBoden (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: schlamm muli 6000*

Hallo quax,

so etwas wie du habe ich auch, einen Nasssauger welcher mittels hochdrehender Turbinenräder einen Unterdruck erzeugt, wenn man Glück hat sind es 0,2 bar Unterdruck.
Schau im Baumarkt nach, die Dinger sind alle so aufgebaut. In der Tat war es bei mir eine durchaus interessante Erfahrung :dumm, ich verbuche es unter der Rubrik "Wieder etwas dazugelernt".

Einen Impellersauger durfte ich mir letzte Woche bei einem Teichfreund anschauen. 

Das ist etwas ganz anderes.

Solch ein Exemplar steht bei mir für nächstes Jahr auf der Einkaufsliste, welches Modell von welchem Händler oder Hersteller entscheidet sich erst dann.


----------



## holly1357 (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: schlamm muli 6000*

Hi,

bei mir ist es der schlamm muli geworden.. aber eigentlich schon letztes jahr..... bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit. hab ihn auch noch reichlich modifiziert... und ist alle 14 tage im einsatz. 

gruß holly


----------



## PeterBoden (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: schlamm muli 6000*

Hallo,


holly1357 schrieb:


> bei mir ist es der schlamm muli geworden...*hab ihn auch noch reichlich modifiziert...*
> gruß holly



Was hast du so modifiziert?
Gibt es evt. auch ein paar Bilder?


----------



## Gollum (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: schlamm muli 6000*



holly1357 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> .... bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit. hab ihn auch noch reichlich modifiziert...



Hallo Holly,

was heißt den "eigentlich" ? An den Umbauten bin ich auch interessiert. Hast Du den Muli mit Steinabscheider ? Oder hast Du den auch selbst gebaut ?

Schöne Grüße
Timo


----------



## holly1357 (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: schlamm muli 6000*

hi,

das eigentlich war bezogen auf, das der muli ein großes problem mit fadenalgen hat.... da verstopft er halt dann doch recht schnell... steinabscheider hab ich auch dran, und absolut notwendig. 

was ich mir geholt hab sind stork verschraubungen, damit man einen c-Schlauch anschließen kann, und das wasser wegbringt.... 

was nächstes jahr auf jedenfall noch kommt, ein schauglas auf der saugseite, damit man sieht, ob er noch saugt.

gruß holly


----------

